# Just had my first kiss



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was the most awkward thing anyone has ever done in the history of people doing things, but I did it ops. And I'm only almost 25! How cool is that?

And she's still talking to me so I guess it wasn't too awful.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

haha congrats dude. Is she girlfriend material?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

matt404 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the most awkward thing anyone has ever done in the history of people doing things


^I can imagine that :yes 
but congratz to you :b


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

YAY!!! CONGRATS!!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great matt404.

Sweet!

Good luck with the relationship.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

That's wonderful! :clap What a lucky girl. And I bet it wasn't as awkward as you think!


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Congratulations :boogie !


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats :nw 
jealous


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The SAS master :nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Matt404! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

smalltowngirl said:


> That's wonderful! :clap What a lucky girl. And I bet it wasn't as awkward as you think!


 :agree Just don't get your bees all over her.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Prism said:


> haha congrats dude. Is she girlfriend material?


 :lol Yeah, she's definitely girlfriend material. In addition to the obvious SA reasons, I guess another reason that it took me so long is that I didn't really want to kiss anyone that I didn't think I could have a relationship with.

And thanks everyone for the good wishes!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

:nw :nw :nw 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've done something that most of us SA guys could only dream of doing.

:banana


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

vicente said:


> You've done something that most of us SA guys could only dream of doing.


He he, thanks Vicente, though I don't know about that. I've seen a lot of posts from guys here discussing how various meds impact their sex drive, which isn't something I've even entered the realm of thinking about in 24 years. Kids in early high school have more active sex lives than me (probably 99.9% of guys my age have more active sex lives than me), and I'm fairly convinced it's going to stay that way. Thanks anyway, though!.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Kissing is a stepping stone to losing your virginity.


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

That's great! :banana Best wishes with this girl!


----------



## Kuusou (Jun 30, 2007)

congratulations!

The first kiss is something you will always remember =D Hope everything continues to go smoothly.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

HOLLAR!


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone! As an update, it doesn't really look like it's going to work out with this girl. But I guess it's OK. At least I took the initiative to kiss her, so I won't be so nervous the next time. She was the first girl I ever tried to date, and I guess you can't expect things to work out too well the first time you try.

Now I just have to find another person on this uninhabited island in the middle of nowhere. . . .


----------



## HOW (Feb 24, 2008)

good job.

Too bad it didn´t work out for you, but there´s always hope.


----------



## c0maWhite (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so far away from achieving what you have. :sigh


----------



## LunatikPandora (May 10, 2005)

Excellent man, I'm happy for you.

I still haven't quite gotten to that step yet, but I'm always happy to see a SAer overcome their fears.


----------



## Richard Rivera (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations!! I know it must feel like a relief for you to finally get that out of the way. 

I had my first kiss when I was 19, but only because it was with some drunk (but hot) chick at a metal concert, so I really just got lucky. But it was not a meaningful kiss, and I never saw that chick again because she lived 2 hours away and her boyfriend called me and threatened to kick my ***. I felt bummed that I couldn't get a relationship with her, but I finally had my first kiss so that was great.


----------

